# Cleveland Metroparks fishing report



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

FYI, Cleveland Metroparks maintains a weekly fishing report on the web that, among other things, focuses on steelhead fishing in the Rocky and Chagrin rivers. Every week a good bunch of reader submitted photos are also included. The report includes the latest stocking and event information, too, and is updated on Thursdays: http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

Mike


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

OGF, the metroparks blog, and the family I have in North Olmsted/Berea are my go-to resources for Rocky River. Great info!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> FYI, Cleveland Metroparks maintains a weekly fishing report on the web that, among other things, focuses on steelhead fishing in the Rocky and Chagrin rivers. Every week a good bunch of reader submitted photos are also included. The report includes the latest stocking and event information, too, and is updated on Thursdays: http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/
> 
> Mike


Where are the Chagrin reports????


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Mike for taking the time to put out a report. I enjoy the report and pictures.


----------



## brunmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

always look forward to your fishing report and pictures.great job mike.thank you , bob


----------

